# 1 Watt +/- Green Laser Build?



## LHoward (Sep 16, 2011)

I want to build a handheld 1 Watt green laser. Can anyone provide instructions, with detail, on what is needed and how to do so? 

As well as estimated costs excluding common building supplies and machinery, much of which I likely already have?

I'm a good learner and I'm good with my hands but, compared to many of you, I likely know very little to nothing about the workings of lasers and what would go into building one, that is why I have come here. 

If for any reason related to difficulty of build, 1 watt is an unreasonable power for a handheld green, I wouldn't mind dropping down a bit but I'd like to keep it as high as possible, and would rather not go below 300mw.

Thanks,


----------



## xxcat (Oct 2, 2011)

1pcs 5W 808nm LD, set of crystal, driver, housing, personal suggestion, it would be much easier to build module than to build laser pen.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, 12mm modules are easier to work with, but generally only come in flavors up to 200mW (and usually actually putting out 150mW). That would be easier because then you just drill a 12mm hole into a heatsink and set module in there, make sure heat transfer is good, make sure you can get electricity to it, and you're good.

For high power, you best go with discreet crystal set. You'd need a high power 808nm laser diode to pump the gain medium with, you'd want the gain medium temperature stabilized on a TEC with thermal feedback, you want your frequency doubling crystal to be ~42.5* off axis from the gain medium's axis, and thermally insulated from the gain medium's TEC, and finally, cavity mirrors and beam expander. 

12mm modules are just easier. Like, way easier.

If you need the high power for visibility, trust me when I say that 150mW is VERY visible.

And if you are looking to purchase a certain 1W handheld 532nm laser, read reviews. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Helmut.G (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, I saw this thread several days ago but didn't comment since I'm not a laser expert.
But since you've only gotten a single reply, I'm going to say this:

I don't mean to offend you, but your post reads a lot like you haven't got much laser experience or knowledge.
A 1 W green laser is very, very dangerous.
I recommend you to start collecting experiences with a lower powered laser first in case you don't have them.


----------



## jeepnewbie (Oct 3, 2011)

I must agree with Helmut on how dangerous. I waited a while before I even attempted my 200mW red one. I would like to see a 1W green and build one, but personally I have no need for one or think of a reason other than to say I did it.

If you do follow through building it. I do suggest a key cut off so it can't be turned on by friends or kids, and do some real damage to someone's eyesight.


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 18, 2011)

a true 1 Watt DPSS laser will not only be dangerous, but you'll also have to allow for large heat dissipation... laser diodes and heat are NOT friends, and since they are encapsulated in a "can" with free air in front, LD's are 2-3x more sensitive to heat then LEDs. then you'll also have to think of a power supply, 1w green will require 5-7w IR, and will munch most batt types in short order, not to mention lasers are far FAR more sensitive to shock, voltage misregulation and even internally reflected beam on misaligned parts can cause instant permanent failure.

i've been working with lasers from >1mW up to 5kW for quite a few years, my 1st piece of advice is to agree with the two above posts, start small and work your way up.... DPSS lasers in the 100mW and up range are NOT to be toy'd with lightly... lack of IR filters, even reflection off opaque white surfaces can cause permanent eye damage very quickly. baby steps baby steps.


----------



## LHoward (Oct 19, 2011)

(I posted this a month ago but for some reason it didn't work.)

Thanks for the answers guys.

No offense was taken, and I understand and appreciate your concerns.

To attempt to satisfy your concerns and those of any others, I do have knowledge of and experience with lasers as I have a 150mW green that I have used for years with my telescope. As well as, a 200mW red I had for a short time before deciding I couldn't justify the cost at the time. I have a good amount of acreage on which to use them along with a few other varieties of weapons I own and have a good bit of experience with. I am a firm believer in treating a laser just as one would treat any weapon.

I simply lack a detailed knowledge of their inner workings that would be required to build one but, like I said, I'm a good learner. 

One question I did leave out of my first post: 
Are there any particular suppliers that you would recommend?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 19, 2011)

You've probably seen this before, but this you will spend days reading, because once you start, it's hard to stop. Organization leaves something to be desired, but lotsa good info.
http://repairfaq.org/sam/lasersam.htm


----------



## Lighthouse one (Nov 3, 2011)

Try here: www.laserpointerforum.com A lot more info available.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Nov 4, 2011)

^www.laserpointerforums.com


----------



## raybow1 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am glad I read this post because I was thinking of building a green laser sight of 532nm 150mw really not thinking much about it other than availability toward parts. I guess I need to study up a bit more for cautions and concerns before deciding. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 27, 2011)

raybow1 said:


> I am glad I read this post because I was thinking of building a green laser sight of 532nm 150mw really not thinking much about it other than availability toward parts. I guess I need to study up a bit more for cautions and concerns before deciding. Thanks for the info guys.



u can buy 1 much better then u can build 1 for far cheaper,... just fyi


----------



## raybow1 (Dec 1, 2011)

> u can buy 1 much better then u can build 1 for far cheaper,... just fyi


I have been looking but it seems a guy can only import up to 5mw. I may be wrong but I would love to know where to purchase one of about 150mw 532nm. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rustlerdudr987 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well you can buy them but their is a chance customs will take the package.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Dec 8, 2011)

Try www.lazerer.com 
They have what you want...you can buy it and they are not a rip off place. good luck


----------

